# Spanish/Italian/Portuguese: The equivalents of verb "to be"



## Banbha

Hola a todos/ Ciao a tutti/ ola a todo

Im currently learning some Romance languages and am having difficulty with the verb forms of 'to be'. I am learning Spanish the longest and completely understand when to use ser/estar ....with a general permanent vs temporary idea as to whether to use ser or estar. This makes sense too e.g. ser with nationality, occupation, relationships etc.. and estar for temporary ideas like mood and location. 

My problem is I assumed Italian would be fairly similar but this doesn't seem to be the case: It appears that 90% of the time essere is used and stare is rarely used. Even where in Spanish I would use estar in temporary situations, Italian doesn't seem to have this permanent vs temporary distinction??

Finally in Portuguese it seems the same as Spanish except location which is ser for permanent location (like Lisbon is in Portugal) but estar for temporary location (like I am in school at the moment) in contrast to Spanish always using estar for location.

If there are any natives out there who may speak Spanish/Italian or Spanish/Potuguese [or all 3  ] quite well and have a good uderstanding of the differences, could they please help explain it any better especially the difference between using essere or stare in Italian. I have seem some similar questions like this on internet sites but they don't explain it fully and I'm still a bit confused 

Thank you so much to anybody who replies!!!!
Gracias a todo de antemano 
Grazie a tutti in anticipio 
Obrigado a todo de antemão


----------



## argentinodebsas

Creo que estás comparando los demás idiomas sobre la base del español, lo que me viene bien porque es mi lengua nativa.

Como bien dijiste, en portugués el uso de ser y estar es casi idéntico al del español. Hablo portugués y realmente no había notado lo de _Lisbon is in Portugal_, porque en portugués no lo diría ni con "ser" ni con "estar", sino con el verbo "ficar": _Lisboa fica em Portugal_. Más allá de ese u otros casos muy puntuales que puedan surgir, el uso de ser/estar en estos dos idiomas es el mismo.

En cuanto al italiano, que estudié por algún tiempo, el uso de "essere" y "stare" es diferente. Sé que se usa siempre con el gerundio: "Sto cantando" y con algunas frases en particular como "Sto bene/male" (nunca terminé de entender porque "sto bene" pero "sono contento" ). En definitiva, "essere" es más usado, incluso en situaciones que en español o portugués no se podría usar "ser".


----------



## MOMO2

Banbha said:


> Hola a todos/ Ciao a tutti/ Hola a todos
> 
> Im currently learning some romance languages and am having difficulty with the verb forms of 'to be'. I am learning spanish the longest and completely understand when to use ser/estar ....with a general permanent vs temporary idea as to whether to use ser or estar. This makes sense too eg ser with nationality, occupation, relationships etc.. and estar for temporary ideas like mood and location.
> 
> My problem is I asumed Italian would be fairly similar but this doesnt seem to be the case: It appears that 90% of the time essere is used and stare is rarely used. Even where in spanish I would use estar in temporary situations, italian doesnt seem to have this permanent vs temporary distinction??
> 
> Finally in portuguese it seems the same as spanish except location which is ser for permanent location (like Lisbon is in Portugal) but estar for temporary location (like I am in school at the moment) in contrast to spanish always using estar for location.
> 
> If there are any natives out there who may speak Spanish/Italian or Spanish/Potuguese [or all 3  ] quite well and have a good uderstanding of the differences, could they please help explain it any better especially the difference between using essere or stare in Italian. I have seem some similar questions like this on internet sites but they dont explain it fully and im still a bit confused
> 
> Thank you so much to anybody who replies!!!!
> Gracias a todos de antemano
> Grazie a tutti in anticipio
> Obrigado a todo de antemão


 
Here I am! 
As I assume your English be far better than mine may I ask the reason for some spellings I ignore? I just underlined the ones that puzzle me.

I try to explain the verb _stare ._
You use "stare" before a gerund tense

Sono a Roma e sto partendo per Lisbona
Sto mangiando di gusto
I bambini sono in giardino e stanno giocando 
Cosa stanno facendo quegli operai? Stanno riparando la rete fognaria.
Siete arrivati? Ancora no. Stiamo uscendo ora dall'austostrada e saremo a casa fra mezz'ora.
Alice è in camera sua e sta studiando.
Stiamo andando a messa.
Cosa stanno guardando? Stanno guardando un DVD in inglese e non stanno capendo niente.

Siamo innamorati.
È la regina più amata.
È il professore che preferisco.
Sono in casa, ma sono appena arrivata.

"Essere" is an auxialiary verb. So you often meet it 

I've been to Italy once = Sono stato in Italia una volta

Gregorio è cresciuto = G. grew up

Il teatro è stato ricostruito dopo l'alluvione = The theatre was rebuilt after the flood

Then you have some idiomatic exceptions such as "Stiamo insieme da 3 anni" meaning "We are a couple since 3 years".

Hope I helped.

Momo2


----------



## Outsider

Hi. I think you'll find a fairly good overview of this topic in Wikipedia.



			
				argentinodebsas said:
			
		

> Como bien dijiste, en portugués el uso de ser y estar es casi idéntico al del español. Hablo portugués y realmente no había notado lo de Lisbon is in Portugal, porque en portugués no lo diría ni con "ser" ni con "estar", sino con el verbo "ficar": Lisboa fica em Portugal.


Sin embargo, _ser_ es muy común en frases de ese tipo, tanto o casi tanto como _ficar_.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

In Southern Italy, possibly due to Spanish influence, stare is used more frequently than in standard Italian (Tuscan-based, although nowadays I think the Tuscan as linguistic ideal is being substituted by Lombard - but that's a subject for an independant topic).
It would not be unusual to hear an Italian from the Mezzogiorno ask "Dove stanno le matite?" and receive answer "Le matite stanno sulla scrivania".

It would also be OK to say "Adesso stiamo in casa" or "Ciao, dove stai?" ("Hello, where are you?)

To be clear: I am not writing about the standard language, but about language as it is spoken.

Hope the native Italians will give add something to what I've written


----------



## federicoft

Hi there. This is one thing that confuses people learning Italian (as well as many native speakers) the most. It's true that 'stare' in Italian is not used as extensively as 'estar' in Portuguese and (even more so) Spanish. The relationship between 'stare' and 'essere' is quite complex though, as they can overlap in meaning in some contexts or may have the same meaning but are used to convey very subtle semantic nuances. Also, they have dozens of idiomatic and phraseological usages. Probably the fact that, unlike Spanish, there is no strict dividing line between the two makes things even more confusing. 

Anyway I'll try to give you a concise answer:

1) In Spanish you are taught that both 'ser' and 'estar' translate 'to be'. In Italian the general rule is that 'essere' means 'to be', while 'stare' means 'to stay', and this should cover most of the cases you would come across.

2) There are some cases when 'stare' is used to mean 'to be', though. The most common one is when talking about the position or the location of someone or something. In this meaning, 'stare' can be used interchangeably with 'essere', although usually the fist can (but doesn't necessarily) imply a lasting situation or an usual order of things, while the latter refer just to the present status without any projection on the past or the future.

Compare 
_sto a letto_ - I'm in bed [because I'm sick]
_sono a letto_ - I'm in bed [now]

_le forbici stanno in cucina_ - the scissors are in the kitchen [as that's where they usually are]
_le forbici sono in cucina_ - the scissors are in the kitchen [because that's where I left them]

3) To describe qualities, inherent features, character traits, states of mind, moods etc. (basically, when the verb is followed by some adjective) you must always use 'essere'. 
E.g. _sono felice, contento, stanco, malato_ etc.
As pointed out by Angelo di Fuoco, Southern Italians tend to use 'stare' even in these cases, but this should be avoided. When in doubt, use 'essere'.

When the verb is followed by an adverb, you must use 'stare' though:
E.g. _stare bene, stare meglio, stare male, stare in ansia, stare zitti. _

4) 'Stare' also means 'to live'. _Quando stavo a Milano_ doens't mean 'when I was in Milan' (unless a Southern Italian is speaking, see above), but 'when I lived in Milan'.

5) There are many idiomatic usages for both. E.g. _stare per _means 'to be about' or 'to be going' (_ti stavo per telefonare_, I was on the point of calling you); stare+gerundive is the most common progressive form in spoken Italian (_sto leggendo un libro_, I'm reading a book). I won't elaborate on this as I think you are interested in the differences between the two rather than knowing all their possible usages.

As you can see, there are so many rules, and so many exceptions to the rules, that learning them makes little sense to me. I'm afraid the only way to really master these verbs is through experience.


----------



## Banbha

Thank you very much for your answers argentinodebsas, MOMO2, outsider, angelo di fuoco and federicoft. I have a much better understanding of this topic now thanks to all of your answers. I found it interesting to see dialectual influence being used eg for location essere is more common in Northern and Standard Italian while stare often replaces it in Southern Italian.

I also found this particularly interesting from Federicoft

Compare 
_sto a letto_ - I'm in bed [because I'm sick]
_sono a letto_ - I'm in bed [now]

_le forbici stanno in cucina_ - the scissors are in the kitchen [as that's where they usually are]
_le forbici sono in cucina_ - the scissors are in the kitchen [because that's where I left them]


so it shows that you must think a lot before deciding which verb to use 
Thank you all once again for providing so many examples!

Gracias
Obrigado
Grazie

Take care 
Regards
Banbha


----------



## GimmyGimmy

Angelo di fuoco said:


> In Southern Italy, possibly due to Spanish influence, stare is used more frequently than in standard Italian (Tuscan-based, although nowadays I think the Tuscan as linguistic ideal is being substituted by Lombard - but that's a subject for an independant topic).
> It would not be unusual to hear an Italian from the Mezzogiorno ask "Dove stanno le matite?" and receive answer "Le matite stanno sulla scrivania".



Well, pretty the same thing happens with *"avere/tenere"* (to have).
It's not uncommon to hear in Southern Italy people saying something like _:

# "Tengo 3 figli"_ instead of _"Ho 3 figli" _(I have 3 children)

_# "Tengo una casa al mare" _instead of _"Ho una casa al mare" _(I have a seaside house).

_# "Quanti anni tieni?" _instead of "Quanti anni hai?" (How old are you?).
   It's very closed to the Spanish version "¿_Cuántos años tienes_?" 



Also in this case I guess there is a strict relationship due to the Spanish influence in S. Italy.


----------



## franz rod

> Also in this case I guess there is a strict relationship due to the Spanish influence in S. Italy.



Ma perchè ogni volta che ci sono delle similitudini nell'uso di una parola si va sempre a cercare strane influenze?   Vorrei ricordare che sia i dialetti/lingue dell'Italia meridionale e lo spagnolo sono entrambe lingue neolatine ed avranno quindi avuto una evoluzione simile.   
È alquanto improbabile (impossibile?) che una lingua influenzi un'altra nell'uso di una singola  parola di uso così frequente nella vita quotidiana senza che la prima lingua sostituisca _in toto_ la seconda.


----------



## GimmyGimmy

franz rod said:


> Ma perchè ogni volta che ci sono delle similitudini nell'uso di una parola si va sempre a cercare strane influenze?   Vorrei ricordare che sia i dialetti/lingue dell'Italia meridionale e lo spagnolo sono entrambe lingue neolatine ed avranno quindi avuto una evoluzione simile.
> È alquanto improbabile (impossibile?) che una lingua influenzi un'altra nell'uso di una singola  parola di uso così frequente nella vita quotidiana senza che la prima lingua sostituisca _in toto_ la seconda.




Anche alcuni costrutti sono molto simili.
Per esempio il *tengo que* spagnolo (che indica "dovere") lo si ritrova in alcune espressioni, penso al napoletano per esempio.

_Tengo che fa' _non è differente dal _tengo que hacer_ spagnolo. 

E' innegabile ci siano molte somiglianze, e vista l'influenza storica della Spagna nel Sud Italia mi sembra scontato.



Anche nella parlata di Roma ci sono similitudini con lo spagnolo.

Per esempio :

ITA : "Vado a casa di mia madre"
SPA : "Voy a casa de mi madre"
ROM : "Vado a casa de mi madre".


Nella parlata romanesca _"di"_ diventa "_de" _e l'aggettivo possessivo prima del sostantivo è nella forma contratta, esattamente come in spagnolo.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

franz rod said:


> Ma perchè ogni volta che ci sono delle similitudini nell'uso di una parola si va sempre a cercare strane influenze?   Vorrei ricordare che sia i dialetti/lingue dell'Italia meridionale e lo spagnolo sono entrambe lingue neolatine ed avranno quindi avuto una evoluzione simile.


Forse perché le somiglianze grammaticali sono troppo numerose e lo spagnolo, anche se non avrà _introdotto_ l'uso di quelle forme con quei significati, avrà contribuito almeno alla _conservazione_ di quell'uso? (vedi sotto l'esempio del romeno).



franz rod said:


> È alquanto improbabile (impossibile?) che una lingua influenzi un'altra nell'uso di una singola  parola di uso così frequente nella vita quotidiana senza che la prima lingua sostituisca _in toto_ la seconda.



Il caso della lingua inglese c'insegna che è possibilissimo avere parole da differenti lingue per concetti simili, come, per esempio, gli animali vivi (pig) e la loro carne (porc).

Nel romeno una parola cosí frequente come "amare" è stata sostituita dallo slavismo a iubi (infinitivo)/ iubire (sostantivo). È probabilissimo che all'influenza delle lingue slave sia dovuto il fatto che il romeno abbia conservato la declinazione, sebbene con un paradigma ridotto, la categoria dei sostantivi ambigeni (trattati come maschili nel singolare e come femminili nel plurale, rintracciabile al neutro latino), infine, senz'ombra di dubbio all'influenza slava è dovuta la forma del vocativo femminile -o invece di -a.


----------



## franz rod

> Anche alcuni costrutti sono molto simili.
> Per esempio il *tengo que* spagnolo (che indica "dovere") lo si ritrova in alcune espressioni, penso al napoletano per esempio.
> 
> _Tengo che fa' _non è differente dal _tengo que hacer_ spagnolo.
> 
> E' innegabile ci siano molte somiglianze, e vista l'influenza storica della Spagna nel Sud Italia mi sembra scontato.



Ma come fai a sostenere che questi costrutti siano di derivazione spagnola e non di normale evoluzione dei dialetti meridionali?  Hai delle "prove"? Vorrei aggiungere che anche in latino "tenere" vuol dire "obbligare", "vincolare" e sempre in latino il verbo "stare" ha molti più significati dello "stare" italiano. Ma se l'influenza dello spagnolo nel vocabolario di questi dialetti è comunque limitata e ristretta ad alcune aree semantiche particolari, come si può pensare che abbia d'altra parte influenzato così pesantemente questi idiomi sotto altri aspetti?  In altre parole, come è possibile che lo spagnolo abbia influenzato contemporanemeante sia in maniera enorme ma al contempo limitata i dialetti meridionali? È un controsenso.



> Anche nella parlata di Roma ci sono similitudini con lo spagnolo.
> 
> Per esempio :
> 
> ITA : "Vado a casa di mia madre"
> SPA : "Voy a casa de mi madre"
> ROM : "Vado a casa de mi madre".
> 
> 
> Nella parlata romanesca _"di"_ diventa "_de" _e l'aggettivo possessivo prima del sostantivo è nella forma contratta, esattamente come in spagnolo.



Questo casomai sostiene la mia tesi, cioè che le lingue anche se non si influenzano reciprocamente, possono evolversi in maniera simile. Difatti quando ci sarebbe stato questo così deciso influsso della lingua spagnola nel romanesco? Forse è bastato Alessandro VI?  Anche in veneto il "di", diventa "de" e allora? Anche qui influenze spagnole?



> Forse perché le somiglianze grammaticali sono troppo numerose e lo spagnolo, anche se non avrà _introdotto_ l'uso di quelle forme con quei significati, avrà contribuito almeno alla _conservazione_ di quell'uso? (vedi sotto l'esempio del romeno).



Somiglianze grammaticali? Quali ad esempio?  Sono tutte facilmente riconducibili alla comune origine neolatina.



> Il caso della lingua inglese c'insegna che è possibilissimo avere parole da differenti lingue per concetti simili, come, per esempio, gli animali vivi (pig) e la loro carne (porc).


Ma qui la situazione è decisamente diversa.  Il nome della carne deriva dal francese perchè la classe sociale dominante che si nutriva di questo cibo era francofona. 



> Nel romeno una parola cosí frequente come "amare" è stata sostituita dallo slavismo a iubi (infinitivo)/ iubire (sostantivo). È probabilissimo che all'influenza delle lingue slave sia dovuto il fatto che il romeno abbia conservato la declinazione, sebbene con un paradigma ridotto, la categoria dei sostantivi ambigeni (trattati come maschili nel singolare e come femminili nel plurale, rintracciabile al neutro latino), infine, senz'ombra di dubbio all'influenza slava è dovuta la forma del vocativo femminile -o invece di -a.



Il caso del rumeno è completamente diverso.  La Dacia è stata abbonandonata da Roma sotto Aureliano e per tutti i secoli seguenti è stata oggetto di frequenti invasioni da parte di popolazioni che erano in maggioranza slave. Insomma, l'influenza delle lingue slave è stata enorme e continua per secoli e secoli, con frequenti stanziamenti di popolazioni alloglotte nei territori dell'attuale Romania.  Si può difatti notare come nei primi scritti in romeno, una larga parte del vocabolario usato fosse di origine slava (mentre adesso c'è una tendenza a "latinizzare" questa lingua).
In Italia meridionale invece non c'è mai stato una "colonizzazione" spagnola ed anche la classe dirigente di provenienza spagnola non aveva completamente sostituito quella locale, anzi, spesso i nuovi "dominatori" si affidavano alla classe "dirigente" locale per governare questi territori (l'esatto opposto di quanto è successo in Inghilterra dove i Normanni hanno completamente scalzato la nobiltà sassone).  Pertanto come avrebbero fatto poche persone ad influenzare tanto una lingua (peraltro, come già dicevo, solo in alcuni aspetti, dimenticandosi totalmente di altri) quando non c'erano neppure Tv e giornali?


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

franz rod said:


> *Ma come fai a sostenere che questi costrutti siano di derivazione spagnola e non di normale evoluzione dei dialetti meridionali?  Hai delle "prove"? Vorrei aggiungere che anche in latino "tenere" vuol dire "obbligare", "vincolare" e sempre in latino il verbo "stare" ha molti più significati dello "stare" italiano. Ma se l'influenza dello spagnolo nel vocabolario di questi dialetti è comunque limitata e ristretta ad alcune aree semantiche particolari, come si può pensare che abbia d'altra parte influenzato così pesantemente questi idiomi sotto altri aspetti?  In altre parole, come è possibile che lo spagnolo abbia influenzato contemporanemeante sia in maniera enorme ma al contempo limitata i dialetti meridionali? È un controsenso.*
> 
> _Hai tu delle "prove" della tua tesi oltre alla perenne frase "tutto influenza del latino"?_
> 
> *Somiglianze grammaticali? Quali ad esempio?  Sono tutte facilmente riconducibili alla comune origine neolatina.*
> 
> _In questa sede non fai che ribadire affermazioni del genere "sono tutte facilmente riconducibili alla comune origine neolatina", ed in questo caso senza persino attendere la risposta. Forse hai delle conoscenze superiori della storia dei dialetti italiani meridionali, ma senza che tu le esponga la tua posizione appare alquanto polemica.
> D'altronde non hai reagito alla mia ipotesi che lo spagnolo possa se non aver introdotto alcuni fenomeni grammaticali nei dialetti dell'Italia Meridionale, almeno avere contribuito alla loro conservazione.
> Le somiglianze grammaticali di cui sono certo:
> - il già menzionato uso dei verbi tenere e stare
> - la differenziazione tra soggetto maschile animato ed inanimato, il primo formato sia nei dialetti meridionali italiani sia nello spagnolo con la preposizione "a", del resto assente nel portoghese nonostante prossimità territoriale del Portogallo alla Spagna
> - un unico verbo ausiliare per la voce attiva dei tempi composti: avere
> - la tendenza comune a molte lingue romanze meridionali a sostituire in alcuni casi il futuro col passato, non so per quanto ci stia il latino (mi pare non per molto, data la presenza d'un futuro dell'imperativo futuro oltre al presente), ma non mi sorprende data la presenza dell'arabo nella zona (e l'assenza nell'arabo del futuro come categoria grammaticale). Comunque quest'ultima somiglianza ha carattere piú generico che concreto ed assume forme uniche in ciascuna lingua._
> 
> 
> *In Italia meridionale invece non c'è mai stato una "colonizzazione" spagnola ed anche la classe dirigente di provenienza spagnola non aveva completamente sostituito quella locale, anzi, spesso i nuovi "dominatori" si affidavano alla classe "dirigente" locale per governare questi territori (l'esatto opposto di quanto è successo in Inghilterra dove i Normanni hanno completamente scalzato la nobiltà sassone).  Pertanto come avrebbero fatto poche persone ad influenzare tanto una lingua (peraltro, come già dicevo, solo in alcuni aspetti, dimenticandosi totalmente di altri) quando non c'erano neppure Tv e giornali?*
> 
> _1) Gli spagnoli nell'Italia Meridionale non erano cosí pochi come lo rappresenti.
> 2) Il prestigio della lingua spagnola in un determinato periodo fu tale che diede origine ad una tradizione di letteratura italiana in lingua spagnola.
> 3) Non dirmi che non sai cosa siano tradizione orale, cerchî letterarî, teatri e libri. Eppoi, come riuscirono cosí poche persone (parlando degl'invasori latini) ad imporre la loro lingua fino a soppiantare la quasi totalità delle lingue autoctone nelle aree ove si parlano oggi le lingue romanze?
> 4) Nell'Ottocento, la corte reale portoghese, in fuga da Napoleone, si stabilí a Rio de Janeiro. La consequenza: "chiado" alla portoghese nella variante carioca del portoghese brasiliano.
> 5) Mi pare che proprio su questo forum abbia letto che sia stata dimostrata l'influenza francese su alcuni punti della grammatica del portoghese, allorché non ci fu necessaria nemmeno un'invasione - bastò la dominanza culturale.
> 6) Un caso piú noto sono le forme analitiche del comparativo e superlativo in inglese: "more" e "most", rispettivamente, piú positivo, coesistente con le forme germaniche sintetiche._



In grassetto quanto scritto da franz rod, in corsivo quanto scritto da me.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

P.S. Quando ci sono tanti fenomeni che sono presenti, da un canto, nello spagnolo e catalano, e, dall'altro, nelle lingue italiche dell'Italia meridionale, *ma che sono assenti dalle altre lingue romanze*, quando i territorî dove si parlano queste lingue sono separate dal mare, quando ci sono varî secoli di storia comune (appartenenza del Sud della penisola Appennina al regno spagnolo), non sarebbe naturalo sospettare la causa di tante similitudini proprio in quei secoli di storia comune?


----------



## federicoft

GimmyGimmy said:


> Anche alcuni costrutti sono molto simili.
> Per esempio il *tengo que* spagnolo (che indica "dovere") lo si ritrova in alcune espressioni, penso al napoletano per esempio.
> 
> _Tengo che fa' _non è differente dal _tengo que hacer_ spagnolo.
> 
> E' innegabile ci siano molte somiglianze, e vista l'influenza storica della Spagna nel Sud Italia mi sembra scontato.
> 
> 
> 
> Anche nella parlata di Roma ci sono similitudini con lo spagnolo.
> 
> Per esempio :
> 
> ITA : "Vado a casa di mia madre"
> SPA : "Voy a casa de mi madre"
> ROM : "Vado a casa de mi madre".
> 
> 
> Nella parlata romanesca _"di"_ diventa "_de" _e l'aggettivo possessivo prima del sostantivo è nella forma contratta, esattamente come in spagnolo.



E Roma quando sarebbe stata sotto dominio spagnolo, di grazia?

Il problema non è la somiglianza dello spagnolo con i dialetti meridionali. È costruire una tesi del tutto arbitraria su questa somiglianza, ed implicare che dipenda dalla dominanza spagnola sul Sud Italia. Non è così nel modo più assoluto, la somiglianza dipende semplicemente dal fatto che sia lo spagnolo sia i dialetti meridionali dell'italiano sono entrambi derivati dal latino.

In linguistica si cerca l'economia delle spiegazioni e l'origine di tutti i costrutti e le peculiarità che citi è tracciabilissima dal latino volgare. Addirittura direi che nella maggior parte dei casi citati (la perdita dell'ausiliare "tenere", il predominio del perfetto sul passato prossimo etc.) è stato proprio l'italiano ad essere innovativo rispetto all'universo delle lingue romanze.



Angelo di fuoco said:


> _Hai tu delle "prove" della tua tesi oltre alla perenne frase "tutto  influenza del latino"?_



Sì: i dialetti meridionali esibivano tutte quelle caratteristiche ben prima  di qualsiasi dominazione spagnola.


----------



## OldAvatar

franz rod said:


> Il caso del rumeno è completamente diverso.  La Dacia è stata abbonandonata da Roma sotto Aureliano e per tutti i secoli seguenti è stata oggetto di frequenti invasioni da parte di popolazioni che erano in maggioranza slave. Insomma, l'influenza delle lingue slave è stata enorme e continua per secoli e secoli, con frequenti stanziamenti di popolazioni alloglotte nei territori dell'attuale Romania.  Si può difatti notare come nei primi scritti in romeno, una larga parte del vocabolario usato fosse di origine slava (mentre adesso c'è una tendenza a "latinizzare" questa lingua).



True!

However, if I'm translating the mentioned phrase:

Vino la casa mamei mele.

You can easily notice that there aren't any Slavic words involved and not neologisms neither.

Edit: Sorry for using English, as a Romanian, of course I understand Italian, but writing correctly is a different matter


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

federicoft said:


> Sì: i dialetti meridionali esibivano tutte quelle caratteristiche ben prima  di qualsiasi dominazione spagnola.



Potresti indicarmi qualche testo storico o letterario - preferibilmente piú lungo dei placiti cassinesi - scritto in qualsiasi volgare del Regno delle Due Sicilie prima della dominazione spagnola? Varrebbe bene anche un'opera linguistica sul tema.


----------



## GimmyGimmy

Boh, ma è un'offesa che ci sia qualche correlazione tra l'italiano "meridionale" e lo spagnolo? Al di là di chi abbia influenzato chi e in che misura, non vedo nulla di oltraggioso in questa constatazione.

Allo stesso modo in molte zone del nord Italia, parlo dei dialetti, molti suoni e anche parole sono di derivazione francese.
Per esempio, una su tutte, la difussissione della* ü *che non è un suono appartentente all'italiano standard.


----------



## federicoft

Angelo di fuoco said:


> Potresti indicarmi qualche testo storico o  letterario - preferibilmente piú lungo dei placiti cassinesi - scritto  in qualsiasi volgare del Regno delle Due Sicilie prima della dominazione  spagnola? Varrebbe bene anche un'opera linguistica sul tema.



Citavo a memoria e purtroppo in questo momento non sono in grado di fornire nessuna fonte, ma sono certo di aver visto fenomeni come l'accusativo personale o l'ausiliare "tenere" in testi in volgare meridionale. Mi riservo di cercare meglio ed eventualmente pubblicarli in questa discussione.



GimmyGimmy said:


> Boh, ma è un'offesa che ci sia qualche  correlazione tra l'italiano "meridionale" e lo spagnolo? Al di là di chi  abbia influenzato chi e in che misura, non vedo nulla di oltraggioso in  questa constatazione.



Infatti non ti si sta contestando che sia oltraggioso. Ti si sta contestando il fatto che semplicemente non è così.

Alcune cose possono non essere oltraggiose, e tuttavia essere inesatte.



GimmyGimmy said:


> Allo stesso modo in molte zone del nord Italia, parlo dei dialetti, molti suoni e anche parole sono di derivazione francese.
> Per esempio una su tutte, è difussissima la *ü *



Ecco appunto. Non c'entra nulla il francese nemmeno in questo caso, il suono ü dei dialetti italiani settentrionali è un fenomeno linguistico assolutamente autoctono, che trae le sue origini dal substrato delle parlate  prelatine.


----------



## franz rod

> _Hai tu delle "prove" della tua tesi oltre alla perenne frase "tutto influenza del latino"?_





> _In questa sede non fai che ribadire affermazioni del genere "sono tutte facilmente riconducibili alla comune origine neolatina", ed in questo caso senza persino attendere la risposta. Forse hai delle conoscenze superiori della storia dei dialetti italiani meridionali, ma senza che tu le esponga la tua posizione appare alquanto polemica.
> D'altronde non hai reagito alla mia ipotesi che lo spagnolo possa se non aver introdotto alcuni fenomeni grammaticali nei dialetti dell'Italia Meridionale, almeno avere contribuito alla loro conservazione.
> Le somiglianze grammaticali di cui sono certo:
> - il già menzionato uso dei verbi tenere e stare
> - la differenziazione tra soggetto maschile animato ed inanimato, il primo formato sia nei dialetti meridionali italiani sia nello spagnolo con la preposizione "a", del resto assente nel portoghese nonostante prossimità territoriale del Portogallo alla Spagna
> - un unico verbo ausiliare per la voce attiva dei tempi composti: avere
> - la tendenza comune a molte lingue romanze meridionali a sostituire in alcuni casi il futuro col passato, non so per quanto ci stia il latino (mi pare non per molto, data la presenza d'un futuro dell'imperativo futuro oltre al presente), ma non mi sorprende data la presenza dell'arabo nella zona (e l'assenza nell'arabo del futuro come categoria grammaticale). Comunque quest'ultima somiglianza ha carattere piú generico che concreto ed assume forme uniche in ciascuna lingua._




Ma le tue prove che dovrebbero comprovare che queste forme derivano dallo spagnolo o che sono state da quest'ultimo conservate, dove sono? Voi avete portato come esempio i verbi "stare" e "tenere" ed io vi ho fatto notare come questi in latino avessero un significato molto più ampio di quello oggigiorno usato in italiano ma facilmente riconducibile alla lingua spagnola ed ai dialetti dell'Italia meridionale.    Inoltre mi parli di somiglianze, ma sappiamo benissimo che queste non bastano assolutamente a spiegare una possibile influenza.   



> _1) Gli spagnoli nell'Italia Meridionale non erano cosí pochi come lo rappresenti.
> 2) Il prestigio della lingua spagnola in un determinato periodo fu tale che diede origine ad una tradizione di letteratura italiana in lingua spagnola.
> 3) Non dirmi che non sai cosa siano tradizione orale, cerchî letterarî, teatri e libri. Eppoi, come riuscirono cosí poche persone (parlando degl'invasori latini) ad imporre la loro lingua fino a soppiantare la quasi totalità delle lingue autoctone nelle aree ove si parlano oggi le lingue romanze?
> 4) Nell'Ottocento, la corte reale portoghese, in fuga da Napoleone, si stabilí a Rio de Janeiro. La consequenza: "chiado" alla portoghese nella variante carioca del portoghese brasiliano.
> 5) Mi pare che proprio su questo forum abbia letto che sia stata dimostrata l'influenza francese su alcuni punti della grammatica del portoghese, allorché non ci fu necessaria nemmeno un'invasione - bastò la dominanza culturale.
> 6) Un caso piú noto sono le forme analitiche del comparativo e superlativo in inglese: "more" e "most", rispettivamente, piú positivo, coesistente con le forme germaniche sintetiche._



1) Erano comunque in numer decisamente limitato e spesso, come accadde con i Borgia, si "italianizzavano" alquanto in fretta.
2)Quanto può una tradizione letteraria di estensione alquanto limitata influenzare una popolazione in larghissima parte illetterata e lontana dai centri di diffusione culturale (essendo in gran parte contadina)?
3)E quindi? La tradizione orale del sud Italia non è sicuramente in spagnolo. 
Riguardo al latino ed alle lingue neromanze: 
il latino ha impiegato molto più tempo di quanto normalmente si possa credere per soppiantare le lingue locali; nella stessa Italia, ancora dopo secoli di dominazione romana, si sono continuati a parlare gli idiomi locali che erano comunque simili al latino (almeno nell'Italia centrale e meridionale). In Gallia ancora nel X secolo non era ancora completamente scomparso il gallico.  
Il fenomeno di colonizzazione in epoca romana c'era ed era anche molto forte, nell'Italia merdionale spagnola no.
Non dimentichiamo l'aiuto dato alla diffusione del latino dall'esercito, sia per il suo stanziamento nelle province, sia per la presenza nello stesso di soldati di origine provinciale (ausiliari).
L'importanza della conoscenza del latino per migliorare il proprio status sociale, ma pure semplicemente per commerciare o per partecipare anche in maniera limitata alla vita politica della propria civitas/pagus/tribus (qui dipende dalla peculiare organizzazione della provincia).
L'incredibile importanza culturare del latino nella parte occidentale dell'impero.
4) e quindi?
5)devo ammettere che non conosco molto di spagnolo, anzi, direi che non lo consoco affatto. Comunque qui sul forum si scrive di tutto, anche che tutte le lingue derivano dal turco...
6)Non capisco dove tu voglia andare a parare.  Comunque sia "more" che "most" erano usati anche in inglese antico.  Comunque ho da qualche parte negato che le lingue si possono evolvere?


----------



## WondererCarvalho

Hello Banbha,

I don't know whether I am being repetitive, but since I couldn't notice clear 
explanatios about "to be" in Portuguese, here you go:
Não sei se estou sendo repetitivo, mas já que eu não vi explicações claras sobre "ser/estar" em português, aí vai:

*to be*: *ser*/ *estar*

I *am* fine!= Eu *estou* bem!
Você *está* bem?=*Are* you ok?
Ele/ela *está* bem?=*Is* he/she/it ok?
Elses elas *estão* bem?=*Are* they ok?

Eu *estaria* bem se... = I *would be* fine if... 
They *would be* fine if... = eles/elas *estariam/ficariam *bem se...
You *would be* fine if...=Você(s) *estaria(m)/ficaria(m)* bem se...

I *was* fine when/if...=Eu *estava*/*me sentia* bem bem quando/se...
They *were* fine when/if... Eles *estavam/ficavam* bem quando/se...

I *will be* fine when/if... Eu *ficarei/estarei* (*vou estar*/*vou ficar - informal*) bem quando/se...
They *will be* fine when/if...=Eles *ficarão*/*estarão* (*vão ficar*/*vão estar* - informal) bem quando/se...

Lembrando que esse é o português brasileiro, certo? ; )

Acho que por enquanto o estudo dos tempos verbais e plural ajundam para um começo, mas em caso de dúvidas, trarei mais explicações^_^


----------

